# Paramedics as ER techs in Philly?



## maag himself (Dec 25, 2011)

This is kind of strange to me. Most of the hospitals down here in Philly use Paramedics instead of EMTs. Is anyone familiar with these positions or have first hand experience? Do they actually get to perform any advanced skills? Or do they still do the typical tech-work of splinting and stocking carts, etc? Hows the pay?

Or is the paramedic thing just a preference? Do they hire EMTs too? I'm told by a few friends that they hire EMTs as well, and I've also heard of EMTs being trained to do things like start IVs in some of these hospitals (specifically Jefferson, IIRC). Any truth to these claims?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Around here they started moving to a paramedic requirement for Tech. They still don't get to perform as they would in the field, and really no up in pay to my knowledge. A Charge RN at one of the local hospitals told me its just so they don't have to train them as much.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 25, 2011)

I think its a great idea, especially for a new medic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2011)

All the hospitals here require medic for their tech positions.


----------



## MedicBender (Dec 26, 2011)

Most medic units here are based out of hospitals, a few of those hospitals have the paramedics functioning as ER techs in their down time


----------



## FrankVentura13 (Dec 26, 2011)

I researched the position in Rhode Island and it seems they use CNA's??? There was no requirement for any EMT training, however CNA was required with 6 month experience? Is this sort of thing different state to state?

- Frank


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 26, 2011)

Honestly? CNAs make far more sense than EMTs in those roles. Paramedics are usually used to cut down on expense, although the ED tech role usually is radically different than EMS paramedic.


----------



## FrankVentura13 (Dec 26, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> the ED tech role usually is radically different than EMS paramedic.



I was going to say, it must be a total different atmosphere in an ER setting rather than out in the field. The reason I rationalized using CNA's for the role is after all, the individual will be working under the lead RN there fore you are a nursing assistant, correct?

- Frank


----------



## Aprz (Dec 26, 2011)

FrankVentura13 said:


> I was going to say, it must be a total different atmosphere in an ER setting rather than out in the field. The reason I rationalized using CNA's for the role is after all, the individual will be working under the lead RN there fore you are a nursing assistant, correct?
> 
> - Frank


The name isn't important.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 26, 2011)

Aprz said:


> The name isn't important.



It wouldn't work here because the techs function with a decent level of autonomy. Still nothing like the field but they aren't totally restricted.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 26, 2011)

Techs at my formal hospital had either 2 weeks or 4 weeks of formal classroom training, and made between 10 and 12 and hour.  EMTs start at 15.75 at the same hospital.  We have quite a few former techs in EMS now. 

And it's usually nursing students that take the tech positions, which can serve as experience to get a nursing job in the hospital, not paramedics.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 27, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> And it's usually nursing students that take the tech positions, which can serve as experience to get a nursing job in the hospital, not paramedics.



Many paramedics are nursing students or are interested in becoming so. Some hospitals pay for nursing school for their ER techs.  Many medics are attracted to the nursing school aspect.


----------



## stlukescj11 (Dec 27, 2011)

The hospital I am at the techs are EMT's with the desire most likely to get into a medic program. They say the pay sucks its the exp you gain though that you will know for school. We have a few older paramedics though as techs who just got tired of the road.


----------



## al.emt (Dec 30, 2011)

i currently work in the hosp as a ER tech and we dont have any specifications of what certification we have to have. we normally hire people who are currently in school (either nursing students or emt students). we have a few people from the floor who are cna's. pay is so-so but exp is good. although being a emt and working in the ER can be tricky because we do things diff here than i would or a medic would on a truck. but i like it cuz i work with 73894274893274 females.


----------



## EMRRx (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm confused as to why a Paramedic would apply for an ER Tech position. Why go through so many years of school and training to accept the same position that a CNA qualifies for?
I can understand a Medic Student working as an ER tech part time while in school to get additional exposure and some spending cash as do some Medical students.
I don't get it?, It just seems like a BIG waste of your time, education, skills for far less pay.

I know here in Northern California we do have Paramedics that want to get out of field EMS, or want to also work in the hospital and do take positoins in the Hospital OR as Surgical Techs. Your are still far over qualifed, but at least as a Surgical Tech, you do not sacrafice such a pay cut. Here, ER techs advertise at 12/Hr. Surgical Techs advertise at 20+/Hr.

Paramedics working ambulance already take a huge pay hit in regards to their level of education and training. They obviously do not do it for the money!

To me, it would be like a Physician accepting a position as a Physician Assistant??????????


----------



## alphatrauma (Jan 1, 2012)

prehospital said:


> I'm confused as to why a Paramedic would apply for an ER Tech position. Why go through so many years of school and training to accept the same position that a CNA qualifies for?
> I can understand a Medic Student working as an ER tech part time while in school to get additional exposure and some spending cash as do some Medical students.
> I don't get it?, It just seems like a BIG waste of your time, education, skills for far less pay.
> 
> ...



It largely depends on your location and the hospital system. I can tell you that in my area, quite a few health systems pay HANDSOMELY for Paramedics to work in the ED. It's usually a great PRN/part-time gig to break up the EMS grind for many single and dual role Medics. 

EMS genrally does not provide a shift differential. A starting pay for an ER tech (Paramedic) runs around 18/hr depending on experience. You add in an additional 3/hr for nights, and 1.50/hr for weekends... you break the $20/hr mark easily. Quite often ER gigs can be cake, then you factor in working in a climate controlled environment with a wide array of health professionals you can learn from... it can be very rewarding


----------



## Devilz311 (Jan 12, 2012)

If we were able to do it around here, I'd probably take the job providing I could function in my full scope of practice.  I'd get to wear pajamas to work (scrubs), and I wouldn't have to drive 45 minutes to an hour away to another ALS project.





alphatrauma said:


> EMS genrally does not provide a shift differential. A starting pay for an ER tech (Paramedic) runs around 18/hr depending on experience. You add in an additional 3/hr for nights, and 1.50/hr for weekends... you break the $20/hr mark easily. Quite often ER gigs can be cake, then you factor in working in a climate controlled environment with a wide array of health professionals you can learn from... it can be very rewarding



Really? I thought that was common. A lot EMS agencies around here have night differentials.  I even get 4 hours of "evening" pay working a 0700-1900 day shift (evening pay is from 1500-2300)


----------

